# Pulling left after alignment and changed tire



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

philopator said:


> I'm getting increasingly frustrated with my 1.5 year old cruze (15000 miles). Recently I put back my original all-season tires and noticed left pull. I went to the dealership to discover that although the car and the tires are still under warranty, i had to pay for alignment and replacement of left tire (cause: broken ring).
> 
> After the service the situation somewhat improved, but there was still mild pull, so i decided to check the pressure. Turns out that they simply overinflated left tire to almost 40psi while right one was inflated to 35psi. When i deflated left tire to 35psi - i started feeling the pull again. Needless to say that over-inflating one tire to fix the problem is not really a solution ... especially after charging me for alignment and new tire. What's worse is that now turning right is harder than turning left, so something is still not right - it's noticeable and annoying.
> 
> ...


is there a place in your town that specializes in alignments if so go there and ask them to check it out then they will let you know what they find if there is something wrong. (no Firestone or Minekie places. 
)


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Swap the left/right tires on the axle with the new tire. If the pull changes direction you have a bad tire. Also, how much different is the tread depth of the original three tires? If it's more than 2/32" you may have to bite the bullet and pick up three additional new tires as the rolling resistance on the new tire will be enough different to cause a pull.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

obermd said:


> Swap the left/right tires on the axle with the new tire. If the pull changes direction you have a bad tire. Also, how much different is the tread depth of the original three tires? If it's more than 2/32" you may have to bite the bullet and pick up three additional new tires as the rolling resistance on the new tire will be enough different to cause a pull.


If the car drifts to the left then probably not a tire but if it turns left a soon as you let go of the steering wheel then its more than likely a tire pull even Michlens can have a tire pull.


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

I agree with overmd. See if the problem transfers.


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Gravity (Apr 6, 2013)

radial pull the tire may not be "bad" rotate the tires from the back that have equal tread wear to the front. always replace tires at least 2 at a time to avoid stupid frusterations like this.


----------



## ChevyMgr (Oct 27, 2010)

Defects in tires are covered for 3 years or 36,000 miles, whichever occurs first. Tires are prorated after 12,000 miles and 100% covered before that. At 15K you would be responsible for 33% of the tire price. If they won't warranty a defect on an OEM tire I would speak to the Service Manager and then the General Manager.

Alignments are only covered to 7500 miles.

All this is in the Warranty Manual, I would take it with you and show them where it states this..


----------

